# e600 tourist application (online)



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi guys, anyone who have experience applying an e600 tourist application (online). I know this is handled and fwd directly to Australia embassy in australia and not by the high commission of oz in a certain country. How did you attachef or provide to them your supporting documents? I am finished up filling the form but I haven't submitted coz I wasn't ask to put an attachment for supporting documents. 
Also, are they're more strict compared of being handled by high commission in your country?  because some of the forums I read here they say sometimes take 20days? Which is longer than their usual timeframe of 10working days. If thats so, I will just submit by paper?


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

You need to submit application and pay fee before you are allowed to attach documents. You will see a list of recommended documents, but not all may apply to your specific situation. You may also use the drop down menu on the top right hand corner that says attach documents.

I applied for my second TV a week ago. My SO is in Australia. My first application was approved in 3wks though I was advised of a 4-6 weeks processing time.

Good luck! I'm hoping for a quick approval


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The e600 is not handled in Australia unless it is a family sponsored visa, of it isn't then it is handled by the local embassy to where you reside. Majority of overseas embassies are quoting 30 days for TV decisions. 

You can't submit documents until you apply online and if you apply online they are uploaded. I would be uploading the docs ASAP due to the short processing time of the visa.


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

I've wondered where exactly the application is processed as all correspondence are from Australia. In addition, when I upload documents, the date reflected is based on Australia's time difference.

Also, my previous visa grant notification reflected the date in Australia, based on time difference. It was dated June 3, though I received correspondence on June 2 in the USA.

Plus applicants are advised to inform banks to anticipate payment to Australian embassy (i.e.overseas transaction).


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I think it has to do with the IT stuff maybe being done in Canberra. Our acknowledgement came from Canberra but the grant came from Brisbane.

Would be interesting to know for sure though


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> I think it has to do with the IT stuff maybe being done in Canberra. Our acknowledgement came from Canberra but the grant came from Brisbane.
> 
> Would be interesting to know for sure though


Probably!

Fingers crossed for speedy visa grant. I wish they would grant me a 1 yr multiple entry visa so I don't need to reapply every few months because it's annoying. I've already booked my flights, though it's not advisable.Ticket prices are outrageous at Christmas, so we decided to take the chance.


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you soo much syd and mish for your advice! Yeah was thinking to just apply thru paper because thats wat I usually do and i always get results maximum of 10working days. The only thing I want to try online is because it's convenient. 

Regarding the online application, hmmm... I'm not sure about that who really handled but wen I called to ask assistance, my case officer who is handling my current partner visa informed me that online applications are directly submitted to Australian embassy in Australia and not being handled by local officer in your country that's why she offer me paper instead so she can handled it since she is handling my partner visa . And once approved or if there's any problem they will send it back to local Australian embassy on where you applied to inform the applicants of the status or send them an email instead. One reason why she couldn't help me to answer some questions and the payment is also in Australian dollar instead of ur local currency. 

Anyways thanks soo much! I will apply thru paper like wat I used to. It's much faster for me! And surely will handled my case officer. 

Cheers!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

If that is the case that could be fantastic news for high risk countries like Kenya, Egypt, Morocco etc where the paper ones lodged at the embassy were rejected most of the time. If processed in Australia they could have a better chance of getting a tourist visa


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> If that is the case that could be fantastic news for high risk countries like Kenya, Egypt, Morocco etc where the paper ones lodged at the embassy were rejected most of the time. If processed in Australia they could have a better chance of getting a tourist visa


Hi Mish it looks like they have added a lot more countries, this is the latest list 
http://www.immi.gov.au/services/pages/visitor-e600-visa-online-applications.aspx


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Mish it looks like they have added a lot more countries, this is the latest list
> http://www.immi.gov.au/services/pages/visitor-e600-visa-online-applications.aspx


Egypt has been on there for ages. I am just curious that if the online applications are processed in Australia does that mean those from Egypt have a better chance with a tourist visa because they are not processed locally?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> Egypt has been on there for ages. I am just curious that if the online applications are processed in Australia does that mean those from Egypt have a better chance with a tourist visa because they are not processed locally?


You would hope so Mish


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

Mish said:


> If that is the case that could be fantastic news for high risk countries like Kenya, Egypt, Morocco etc where the paper ones lodged at the embassy were rejected most of the time. If processed in Australia they could have a better chance of getting a tourist visa


i think, immigration will still look for and treat the applicants depends on the passport that they are holding. like me for example, my passport is philippines but im residing in singapore. i am still a non-eta, i always get results of my tourist visa within 1 week, the earliest result i received was within 3 days compare if i apply in the philippines that will take one month processing and local singaporeans who are applying online like a very close friend of mine was able to get results the next day. only recently that they add some non-eta passports in e600 but i think it doesnt mean that you can get the visa result same as the eta passport holders. thats why if you apply online you are still being asked where are you located and what country of passport you are holding because they follow the processing timeframe of the country you residing especificially for tourist visa application but migration, i believe they follow the eta and non-eta passports when it talks about the timeframe.


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

Got visa today ! happy hapy...1 year with multiple entries and without NFS


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

syd said:


> Got visa today ! happy hapy...1 year with multiple entries and without NFS


Dear Syd,

Good to hear! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Great news!*

Congratulations Syd. That's great news. You have a very good foundation for your next steps. Very best wishes and good luck! 



syd said:


> Got visa today ! happy hapy...1 year with multiple entries and without NFS


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

Thank you Dinkum and themuel . I specifically requested 1 year but didn't quite expect it. I will be spending Christmas with my SO...ecstatic!


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

syd said:


> Thank you Dinkum and themuel . I specifically requested 1 year but didn't quite expect it. I will be spending Christmas with my SO...ecstatic!


HI Syd!

Congrats!!!

I submitted mine in papers, got the results within 7 days. I am from a Non-ETA and granted a multiple entry valid until December 2015. Hopefully, my partner visa is already granted by then.

Have a good day!

Themuel


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

themuel said:


> HI Syd!
> 
> Congrats!!!
> 
> ...


Yay! Congrats and enjoy your time in Australia. All the best for your partner visa.


----------

